# Farbe der geflochtenen ?



## syndrom (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Spielt die Farbe bei einer geflochtenen eigentlich eine Rolle ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

So wie bei jeder anderen Schnur auch .
Zum Grundangeln auf Karpfen z.B. wäre eher eine in einer unauffälligen Farbe angebracht , zum Spinnfischen dagegen ist es vom vorteil wenn die Schnur gut sichtbar ist , also eine grelle farbe hat ...

Da werden die gummi experten dir aber mehr drüber erzählen können als ich .


----------



## DinkDiver (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Hallo Syndrom
Da scheiden sich wohl die Geister. Aber so viel ich weiß nehmen viele zum Spinnfischen eine relativ bunte Schnur die man gut sieht, da man dann besser verfolgen kann wo sich der Köder befindet und außerdem auch Bisse an der schnur erkennt. Für andere zwecke ist eine unaufällig eingefärbte Schnur wohl besser, wobei viele Schnüre auch schnell ihre ursprüngliche Farbe verlieren


----------



## DinkDiver (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

hm war einer schneller aber hat ja ziemlich des gleiche gesagt


----------



## syndrom (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

ich hatte vor so eine grüne zum Spinfischen zu nehmen.

ich wollte erst mal eine zum testen bei Ebay kaufen
da gibt es ne preiswerte Dyneema mit 270 m  ,also könnte ich 2 mal meine Rolle damit bespulen.Die Farben sind da gelb,grün,grau Art.-Nr. 7208260636


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Zum Spinnfischen würd ich eine in ner besser sichtbaren Farbe wählen , das erleichtert die Köderführung .
Außerdem : alle geflochtene sind für den Fisch beim Spinnfischen sehr deutlich zu sehen und sind außerdem nicht sehr abriebfest . Deshalb fischen viele mit einem Mono / Fluo Carbon Vorfach vor dem geflecht . Das ist für die fische unsichtbar und relativ abriebfest .

Und von der "Preiswerten" Dynemaa würd ich gleich die Finger lassen da hast du keinen Spaß mit . lieber gleich zur etwas teureren greifen (Fireline , Tufline XP , Powerline usw...) anstatt zwei mal zu kaufen .


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Moin!

Zum Spinnfischen am besten eine grelle Farbe. Um den Lauf des Köders und einen Biss besser zu erkennen. In klaren Gewässern wie z.B. unseren Baggerseen schalte ich ein 2 Meter langes FuoCarbon (richtig so?) Vorfach vor um nicht zu scheuchen.

Wenn Du beim Ansitzangel (Feedern/Köfi) gefl. fischen willst dann besser eine dunkle Farbe (grün/schwarz/braun).


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Ach ja sehr günstige und super Geflecht bekommst Du z.B. hier:

www.gigafish.de

Hab gestern meine neue 12er zum Pilken bekommen und bin begeistert! 
Übrigens in Knallgelb!


----------



## vertikal (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Noch mal zwei Aspekte, der Vollständigkeit halber:

In sehr klaren Gewässern, wie z.B. den Talsperren des Sauerlandes oder der Eifel verursacht die Geflochtene einen für den Fisch deutlich sichtbaren Strich. Hier wird dann, wie auch schon dargestellt, z.B. beim Schleppen ein Stück FluoCarbon vor die Geflochtene gesetzt. Alledings ersetzt dieses keinesfalls das Stahlvorfach, das wiederum vor das FluoCarbon gebunden wird.

Weiterhin gibt es spezielle Geflochtene, die alle 10 Meter ihre Farbe wechseln (z.B. Stroft GTP).
Diese kann man z.B. beim Schleppen einsetzen, um den Köder in einem bestimmten Abstand hinter dem Boot zu führen. Aufgrund der Farbwechsel ist dann der Abstand Boot-Köder bekannt. Kann z.B. interessant sein, wenn man weiß, bei welchem Abstand der Wobbler wie tief läuft. Irgendwann wird nämlich der Wasserdruck auf die Schnur so groß, dass trotz steigendem Abstand Boot-Wobbler dieser wieder flacher läuft.

Ein weiteres Einsatzgebiet dieser farbigen Geflochtenen ist das Renkenangeln im Winter. Dann werden die Fische oft im Freiwasser in großen Tiefen gefangen, z.B. in 35 Meter Tiefe in 50 Meter tiefem Wasser. Durch die Farbwechsel (jeder Meter ist zusätzlich markiert) ist man nun in der Lage beim Bootsangeln die Hegene exakt in der Tiefe anzubieten, in der das Echolot die Renken anzeigt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Jo gute Ergänzung! :q


----------



## bissfieber (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Jo am Grund dunkle, und zum spinnen gut sichtbare!!!


----------



## antonio (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*



			
				syndrom schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte vor so eine grüne zum Spinfischen zu nehmen.
> 
> ich wollte erst mal eine zum testen bei Ebay kaufen
> da gibt es ne preiswerte Dyneema mit 270 m  ,also könnte ich 2 mal meine Rolle damit bespulen.Die Farben sind da gelb,grün,grau Art.-Nr. 7208260636



von den billigangeboten bei ebay rate ich dir ab.du wirst keine freude dran haben.lege lieber ein paar euro drauf und kaufe dir was ordentliches.welche schnur das dann ist hängt von mehreren faktoren ab(einsatzzweck, welche rolle usw.)

gruß 
antonio


----------



## Perückenkünstler (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Nachts ist die farbe relativ schnurz. Egal ob mono oder geflochten.
Tagsüber sieht die Sache schon anderst aus. In einem klaren ruhigen see kannst du mit einer gelben geflochtenen unter umständen ganz schön daneben liegen. Da wäre dann eine z.b. blaugraue mono vielleicht besser. in flüssen gibt es normalerweise mit geflochtenen keine probleme, da die fische sich hier im allgemeinen nicht so gemächlich dem köder nähern und ewig rumschnuppern bis sie beißen.


----------



## bissfieber (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

hi,
hab Freunde, die sagen dass es relativ egal ist welche Farbe die Schnur hat.
Läst sich drüber streiten!


----------



## Regentaucher (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

bitte bedenken das die Dyneema von Hemmingway eine flach-geflochten Schnur ist und auch nicht versiegelt. Für Multi-Rollen optimal, aber nicht für Spinnrollen. Bei dem Wetter ist sie auch nicht zu gebrauchen...

Ansonsten verwenden wir diese Schnur zum schleppen und dafür ist sie prima geeignet. Vor allem tut es einem nicht weh - 20 - 30mtr abzuschneiden, weil irgendein Segler wieder drinhängt


----------



## Perückenkünstler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*



			
				syndrom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Spielt die Farbe bei einer geflochtenen eigentlich eine Rolle ?



Wie gesagt, kann.
Ich habe in einem richtig klaren Rheinabschnitt am hellichten Tag mit einer gelben geflochtenen schon einen ganzen Barschberg massakriert. Von der den Barschen nachgesagten Schnurscheue war hier auch nach dem xten Wurf nichts zu spüren.
Ein Angelfreund von mir machte die bittere Erfahrung an einem  klaren See, daß eine geflochtene Schnur sehr wohl tötlich sein kann. Während seine Nachbarn an den gleichen Stellen mit blaugrauer mono fast einen Zander nach dem anderen fingen, ging er Schneider. Köder und Montage war bei allen gleich.
Es liegt meiner Ansicht nach auch weniger an der Farbe der geflochtenen Schnur,als eher daran welchen Schnurtyp ich verwende. Eine geflochtene wird immer sichtbarer sein, allein schon deswegen, weil sie absolut nicht durchsichtig  ist und somit auch stärkere Schatten wirft. Eine Mono ist halt je nach Typ und Färbung schon wesentlich dezenter. Nachts habe ich allerdings noch keine Unterschiede feststellen können.
Dann spielt es halt noch eine Rolle ob Du Ansitz oder Spinn fischt. Beim spinnfischen spielt das alles nicht so eine große Rolle. Beim Ansitz schon, da der Fisch sich den Köder schon einmal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen kann bis er zuschnappt.


----------



## Belly-Boot Freak (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Ich habe das erste halbe Jahr auch mit einer grell gelben schnur gefischt.
Aber wenn du es raus hast solltest du deinen Köder auch ohne die Schnur zu sehen kontroliert führen können. Kommt auf das gefühl in der Rute an.
Anfängern würde ich eine auffälige schnur empfehlen ansonsten grau oder grün.

MFG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Ist auch eine Sache der Lichtverhältnisse.
Wenn die Sonne gleißend hell scheint, dürfte die Farbe ziemlich egal sein, da der Fisch ins sehr Helle schaut. Bei dunklerem Wetter und einer mit dem Rest-UV richtig leuchtenden gelben oder rosanen dürfte manch ein Fisch schon irritiert sein. Die Schattenbildung hängt auch vom Lichteinfall ab, je nachdem ob sich klare Schlagschatten von Sonne oder Mond oder eben diffuses Licht abzeichnet. Die Farbe wird immer dann wahrgenommen, wenn der Konstrast es überhaupt zuläßt oder das Leuchtpigment besonders anspricht, was ja auch mit der Lichteindringtiefe ins Wasser zu tun hat.


----------



## Regentaucher (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

also ich glaube das der Unterschied schon gerade beim Schleppfischen schon entscheidend ist. Gerade auf dunkle Schnüre bilde ich mir ein weniger Bisse gehabt zu haben. Wenn der Fisch am Boden steht, glaube ich schon das eine dunkle Schnur mit einem Durchmesser von 0,17mm bis 0,20m m im klaren Wasser zu sehen ist. Als Taucher weiss man ja, das die Dinge sich im Wasser (weiss grad nicht wieviel Prozent?) auch vergrößert werden. Wir hatten mal den Test mit mehreren Tauchern gemacht und im klarem Wasser war die Schnur in einer Entfernung von ca 8-10 mtr auf jeden Fall noch zu sehen bzw auch das Vorfach. Aber das ist alles Ansichtssache, wenn der Fisch beisst dann beisst er!

Zum Schleppen auf Seefos nehme ich immer ein Fluocarbon-Vorfach. Zum Barschfischen und zum Renkenfischen auch. Zum schleppen auf Hecht verwende ich eine grüne Dyneema wie oben geschrieben, die Farbe wäscht sich (wie bei der TUF Line) mit der Zeit raus und somit ist die Schnur nict mehr allzugut zu sehen unter Wasser. Vorfach ist dann ein 0,36 Flexonit.


----------



## syndrom (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

also könnte ich eine grüne(nicht hellgrün) zum Grundangeln und Spinfischen nehmen oder doch gleich antrazyt ?


----------



## zanderzocker1 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

JA sogar eine sehr große meiner meinung nach ich habe eine grüne fireline zum  Hechtfischen drauf ich finde es kommt  auf das gewässer an ob das wasser klar oder trüb ist indem gewässer wo ich fische ist es imwinter und im frühjahr trüb dann benutze ich eine grüne wenn es klar ist eine clear blue mono ich finde diese abwechslung gut da ich im sommer hauptsächlich au forelle angel kommt die mono ganz gelegen

MFG Zanderzocker1


----------



## bacalo (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Hallo,

eine Frage und viele Antworten.

Klasse Meinungen; wieder was dazu gelernt, DANKE#6 .

Selber fühle ich mich mit einer sichtbaren Geflochtenen wohler|rolleyes .

Daher habe ich immer ein Paar Edding 300 (wasserfeste Filzstifte) in den Farben Schwarz und Grün dabei.


Petri Heil 

bacalo


----------



## elbfänger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Zum Spinnfischen mit Gufi empfehle ich dir eine farbige Flechtschnüre zu nehmen.

Zudem ist bewiesen das Fische die Frabe pink schlechter warnehmen können als zum Beispiel eine Monofile(ausgenommen Fluo).

Gute Flechtschnüren sind die Power Pro, Spiderwire und die Tuf Line. 
Von der Fireline rate ich dir ab, da die Abriebfestigkeit zu wünschen übrig lässt.

Die Tuf Line gibt es bei Ulli Beyer dehr preiswert.#6


----------



## Beastmaster90 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Farbe der geflochtenen ?*

Pink Rosa HELLBLAU
sorry^^


----------

